# SH Hav or Papillon?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

This guy is just too cute...I'm fighting the urge to drive to Portland to check him out..lol
It say's that he's a Papillon but his bone structure is heavier and he looks just like Todd with a little fuller coat. 
I'm in love!! 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13251468


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> This guy is just too cute...I'm fighting the urge to drive to Portland to check him out..lol
> It say's that he's a Papillon but his bone structure is heavier and he looks just like Todd with a little fuller coat.
> I'm in love!!
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13251468


There are heavy boned Paps out there, some winning their ch although the standard calls for fine boned. This one looks like a mixed breed with Pap in it to me. He's cute as can be!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those are not papillon ears. He is a cutie. Something in his face reminds me a little of a King Charles as well. Whatever he is, he's adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

His ears look like a Pap to me, and he's long legged, too. I agree, some kind of mix. He IS cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks more like a Pap than a Hav, but cute as a button!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Paps have drop ears, too, they are then called Phalenes. Just not as common.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Isn't he adorable...it sounds like he's a shy little one though and so I don't think that he'd like my house..too many people coming and going. 
I'm sure that he'll find an awesome home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute... maybe a cavapap  I see the cavalier too.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I sure don't see Havie in him-too long in the legs. And the ears & back don't look Havie to me. But I will say he is cute.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was considering a Pap before I finally decided on a Hav......so its a go for me....go for it.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Phalene Pap, he's a doll! Paps are great, I have two... I want more lol. My first dog away from home was supposed to be a Havanese but as our dam on had a singleton litter and my parents weren't goin spend that much on a dog for me so I had to find a different breed. So, glad that I went with a Papillon opposed to a Yorkie! I thought I was going to regret my choice as I had never met or seen a Papillon in person..but I haven't looked back since! My first Pap (Gizmo) is fine boned and is half Phalene, as one ear is up and one ears down. I thought my 2nd (Yoshi) one would be smaller as his parents were supposedly 5 & 7 lbs..he's 9 to 10 lbs! Very muscular, which I didn't know Papillons were but not such a bad thing as it makes him sturdier. I'm past the point of caring that he's not the size I wanted as his personality completely won me over <3 =) Great personalities, pretty similiar to Havanese. A bit more wired but once they mellow out they're golden. (The singleton puppy, Sophie my parents kept & my first Papillon are a day apart in age. She mellowed out at around 2 years. My Papillon didn't mellow out until he turned 4-5 years..). A bit quirkier than Havs actually making Havs seem normal in comparison, lol. Their growl sounds like a weed whacker in the distance. They groom themselves like cats. They love flies. If there is one buzzing around Gizmo will be on full alert trying to figure out where it is and how to catch it. But, when it comes to catching one he's a complete chicken. Yoshi on the other hand will take the opportunity to swoop in on Gizmo's hesitation and will catch and eat the fly. Lovely! They've actually fought over who will eat the fly, Gizmo always loses lol... Very entertaining as you never know what will happen next.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

When I was going from feline to canine, my vet's wife (also a vet) suggested a Pap. She referred to them as "wash and wear."


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, thats a definite plus that they're grooming isn't intensive as the Havanese. Don't really mat or smell even with going extensive time without bathing/brushing... I always blow dry mine as they get weird hair when it air dries.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I couldn't see the listing anymore, but I think you should definitely get another dog if you find one you like!
Gina


----------

